# FLAC backs up the legal profession in opposing the Legal Services Bill



## Brendan Burgess (14 Dec 2011)

Peter Ward, the Chairman of Flac, has written an opinion piece in the [broken link removed]

FLAC wants the solicitors and barristers to continue regulating themselves. 

The Director of FLAC wrote a similar piece back in [broken link removed]

Peter Ward is a senior counsel. As the Bar Council motto says "Nolumus Mutari" We will not be changed. 

Noeline Blackwell is a "lawyer" although I am not sure if that means that she is a barrister or solicitor. 



> But what the work of 650  volunteer solicitors and barristers in Flac centres demonstrates is that  very many lawyers see themselves as having a social responsibility to  widen access to the law and that the profession is not solely populated  by those who are interested in maximising their income with every piece  of legal work they do.


I have no doubt that there are volunteer solicitors and barristers who reflect well on the legal profession.  I have no doubt that there are fee charging solicitors and barristers who reflect well on the legal profession. But Peter Ward S.C. ignores the shocking service which the legal profession has provided to many of its clients over the years. 

The existence of a few good ones cannot be an excuse for not reforming the legal profession. 

I am disappointed that FLAC, an excellent organisation, would allow itself to be used to fight reform of the legal profession.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 Dec 2011)

The Competiton Authority has published their views on the topic, which are a little bit different from those of the barristers and the solicitors. 

[broken link removed]


----------



## a lawyer (15 Dec 2011)

i agree brendan, let's let the market decide.  the competition authority should in fact regulate the legal profession.

can't wait.

no place for flac, or indeed this nonsense ofwaiving fees if cases unsuccessful for instance.

why would anyone need free legal advice anyway? don't they have the internet.


----------



## McCrack (15 Dec 2011)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Peter Ward, the Chairman of Flac, has written an opinion piece in the [broken link removed]
> 
> FLAC wants the solicitors and barristers to continue regulating themselves.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the rant. Maybe move it from Askaboutlaw to I dont know...get it off your chest forum.

Noeline Blackwell is a solicitor by the way. "Lawyer" is a generic term.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (15 Dec 2011)

Thanks for clarifying Noeline's position. 

Which part of my rant do you disagree with? 

Which part of my many threads on the topic do you disagree with? 

Or do just agree with the general "nothing should be changed in the legal profession?"

Do you think that the Irish Times should have pointed out that Peter Ward is a Senior Counsel? 

Do you think that the good contribution of a few solicitors and barristers should stop the profession from being regulated independently?


----------



## Vanilla (16 Dec 2011)

brendan burgess said:


> i have no doubt that there are volunteer solicitors and barristers who reflect well on the legal profession.  I have no doubt that there are fee charging solicitors and barristers who reflect well on the legal profession. But peter ward s.c. Ignores the shocking service which the legal profession has provided to many of its clients over the years.
> 
> The existence of a few good ones cannot be an excuse for not reforming the legal profession.
> 
> I am disappointed that flac, an excellent organisation, would allow itself to be used to fight reform of the legal profession.



smh.


----------



## nuac (16 Dec 2011)

Brendan

I disagree with your suggestion that most legal work is "shocking service" and that there are only " a few good ones"

I am in practice  for 40 plus years and that has not  been my experience


----------



## Brendan Burgess (16 Dec 2011)

Hi nua

I didn't actually say that "most legal work is shocking service"  but I am really surprised at the level of shocking service that is out there.  I presume you will agree that shocking service is not rare? 

Peter Ward implied that the existence of the few good ones in FLAC meant that the legal profession should not be reformed. That is what I was arguing against.

I think that there are a few good ones in FLAC.
I think that there are some good ones not in FLAC. 
I know that there are many dreadful ones. 

It is very difficult to quantify how good or how bad the service is, but the existence of a few good ones in FLAC does not mean that the legal profession should not be reformed.


----------



## nuac (16 Dec 2011)

Brendan

I think the quality of service by lawyers is quite high, and higher than suggested by many outside our profession.

One of the differences between law and many other professions is that you are working with or to another lawyer in litigation and most property transactions.

.If the guy or gal representing the other side is a messer, that holds up the transaction and creates needless difficulties and delays.    Word of that gets around.

I repeat that in my  experience of 40 plus years in many thousands of transactions I consider the great majority ol lawyers give a good service

Talk of " a few good ones" is a distortion of reality.


----------

